# If you only have one ovary does that compensate for the loss of the other?



## Lil Asp (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi
I am completely new to this, husband and 1 have just been referred for fertility treatment, I just wondered if anyone knew about how your body reacts to treatment with only one ovary? Does the remaining ovary compensate for the loss of the other? 

Thanks
Lil Asp


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi lil asp - welcome to FF

Didn't want ot read and run so...

As far as I am aware during normal TTC, yes the remaining ovary usually compensates for the absence of one ovary.  Instead of ovulating every second month it ovulates every month.
best wishes
Dippy x


----------

